# Coupon code for 30% off all LED spotlights ($100 min purchase): W625F2Q7U



## thrilltainment (Mar 5, 2010)

We're clearing out our 2010 inventory --- sale ends this month.

Darklight is the maker of the world's SMALLEST & BRIGHTEST LED spotlights. Our 3 different models range from pinspots to high powered floods. 

Our spotlights are compact, rugged (water resistant & rated over 50,000 hours), and safe (low voltage system).

Coupon code for 30% off all LED spotlights ($100 min purchase): *W625F2Q7U*
Offer expires: Dec 31, 2010

Visit: www.darklightsystem.com to make a purchase. If you can add it to your cart, it means we still have it in stock.


----------



## thrilltainment (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## thrilltainment (Mar 5, 2010)

here's another Halloween related offering: save over $500 on bundled lighting package.


----------

